# About soreness



## philip (Aug 17, 2011)

When you're a little sore from doing chest do you wait until all your soreness subsides to work that muscle again? I ask because have passed a few days but  I'm still a little sore and   I want to go again today. What do you think?


----------



## edgar15 (Aug 18, 2011)

philip said:


> When you're a little sore from doing chest do you wait until all your soreness subsides to work that muscle again? I ask because have passed a few days but  I'm still a little sore and   I want to go again today. What do you think?



I'd go to the gym. just stretch and after a few sets you will be good to go


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 18, 2011)

philip said:


> When you're a little sore from doing chest do you wait until all your soreness subsides to work that muscle again? I ask because have passed a few days but  I'm still a little sore and   I want to go again today. What do you think?



I would wait at least minimum of 72 hours between training sessions for large muscle groups to recover before attacking them again.


----------



## wifi75 (Aug 19, 2011)

it's up to you man, go to the gym and see how you feel.


----------



## gavin (Aug 20, 2011)

philip said:


> When you're a little sore from doing chest do you wait until all your soreness subsides to work that muscle again? I ask because have passed a few days but  I'm still a little sore and   I want to go again today. What do you think?



If you're still sore, you ain't recovered yet.
I train the same bodypart only once a week. More rest is better then not enough.


----------



## mc63s (Aug 22, 2011)

Soreness = not recovered= no workout imo


----------



## deniss77 (Aug 27, 2011)

mc63s said:


> Soreness = not recovered= no workout imo



Yes, It's the same reason I moved to one day a week per body part


----------



## BritishBulldog (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes only train 1 bodypart once a week


----------

